# [SOLVED] UAA Audo Bus Driver problems....



## trailrider894 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey guys, i have a Compaq Presario SR2020NX with Windows 7 Ultimate 34-bit. I am trying to install the drivers, all were succesful but my audio drivers. I tried to install my driver but it failed and said to download the UAA Audio Bus Driver. So i downloaded the UAA, i started the install and it gave me this message.. "failed to load hpqnt.dll". So i ran it in compatibility mode and it installed, i restarted my computer like it asked and then at the bottom right corner of my screen it said that windows had failed to install drivers. I went ahead and tried my audio drivers but it just asks for the UAA again, even though i installed it. I am at loss here... I need audio on this computer.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: UAA Audo Bus Driver problems....*

Have you run Windows Update? . . it will offer many sound drivers


----------



## trailrider894 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: UAA Audo Bus Driver problems....*



Old Rich said:


> Have you run Windows Update? . . it will offer many sound drivers


I did, it did not offer anything thing of the sort.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: UAA Audo Bus Driver problems....*

Did you get the driver here?

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/888111

While you are there, it should offer to run Fixit . . let it do that


----------



## trailrider894 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: UAA Audo Bus Driver problems....*



Old Rich said:


> Did you get the driver here?
> 
> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/888111
> 
> While you are there, it should offer to run Fixit . . let it do that


I don't remember where i got it from. I downloaded it again from the link you listed, but it won't install. I have even tried it in compatibility mode... Here is the error message. " not enough storage space is available to process this command." Second Message. " installation did not complete ". Any ideas?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: UAA Audo Bus Driver problems....*

Did you save the file to the hard drive then exicute it?

Did you run the Fixit gizmo?


----------



## trailrider894 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: UAA Audo Bus Driver problems....*



Old Rich said:


> Did you save the file to the hard drive then exicute it?
> 
> Did you run the Fixit gizmo?


Yes i did save the file then execute it. When i excute those error messages were the ones i was given.

Yes i did, but it didn't come up with anything.


----------



## trailrider894 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: UAA Audo Bus Driver problems....*

Bump, i really need the sound here guys... I am a college student and need the audio for doing research!!! :sigh:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: UAA Audo Bus Driver problems....*

Sometimes The modem drivers can get in the way of installing sound drivers. Try uninstalling the modem, then install the sound again


----------



## trailrider894 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: UAA Audo Bus Driver problems....*



Old Rich said:


> Sometimes The modem drivers can get in the way of installing sound drivers. Try uninstalling the modem, then install the sound again


I do not have a modem installed, i removed the old pci modem card. Only ethernet.


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: UAA Audo Bus Driver problems....*

Go to Devices and printers in start menu and set it for windows update. 
http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/2803-device-installation-settings.html


----------



## trailrider894 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: UAA Audo Bus Driver problems....*



hitech said:


> Go to Devices and printers in start menu and set it for windows update.
> Device Installation Settings - Windows 7 Forums


Still nothing. Thinking about trying to re-install Win 7 and see what happens.


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: UAA Audo Bus Driver problems....*

What Realtek driver are you trying to install? HP has support for XP and Vista.


----------



## trailrider894 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: UAA Audo Bus Driver problems....*

Hey guys, i got on Realtek's site and downloaded the Vista version for my audio card and everything is working!! Thanks for all the help!! Means a lot! God bless. ray:


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: UAA Audo Bus Driver problems....*

Great . . Thanks for posting back


----------

